# leigte es an meinem PC oder am Applet?



## Felix (7. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ic habe ein JApplet geschrieben, das im AppletViewer auch wunderbar funktioniert... Wenn ich es aber im Browser starten will bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Laden: Klasse a.jar nicht gefunden
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: a.jar
> at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



Ich bin mir desshalb nciht sicher, ob es an meinem PC oder an dem Applet liegt, dass es nicht klappt...

Könntet ihr es bitte mal versuchen, und mir sagen, ob es bei auch klappt?

die URL ist: http://felix.weidinger.net/test

Gruß
der Felix

Edit:

P.S.: Eingebunden wird das Applet durch folgenden HTML-Tag:

```
<applet code="a.jar" width="600" height="380">
</applet>
```


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Mrz 2006)

Wie ich gesehen habe ist die Datei "a.jar" korrekt auf deinem Server. Du versuchst allerdings
diese als *code* Attribut anzugeben. Mit dem Attribut wird jedoch eine .class-Datei erwartet;
ich vermute mal "TaskPlaner.class" (Hab' mal in dein a.jar reingelinst   )

Also

```
<applet archieve="a.jar" code="TaskPlaner.class" .../>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2006)

Kleine Berichtigung:

```
<applet archive="a.jar" code=...
```


----------



## Felix (7. Mrz 2006)

hm, geht leider auch nicht mir diesem Code...



> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: TaskPlaner$1
> at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
> at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
> ...



schade, scheint der selbse Fehler zu sein... 

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## Roar (7. Mrz 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <applet archive="a.jar" code=...
> ```





			
				Dein HTML hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <applet archieve="a.jar" ...
> ```


:!: :?:



> schade, scheint der selbse Fehler zu sein...


 wie kommst du darauf? :? steht da das gleiche? :autsch: 

deine jar ist unvollständig. es fehlen klassen die zu deinem programm gehören. die musst du mir dazupacken.

achja und deine Stringtoint klasse ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?  :wink:  :bae:  :wink: 
und dafür das bibiliothek package missbrauchen ^^


----------



## Felix (7. Mrz 2006)

hehe 

okokok, sry, ich hab da mal was probiert, hätte aber sogar selbst gemerkt, dass es nix geworden ist 

hehe, ich machs nochmal neu, nur jetzt muss ich schaun, ob mein Auftraggeber überhaupt damit zufrieden ist...  :autsch:

Edit:


   


> java.lang.ClassFormatError: Truncated class file
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



es ist zum heulen...  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

Edit 2:

liegt das an den importierten Paketen? aber die sind doch dabei, im JAR-File...


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2006)

ClassFormatError wenn:


			
				Java API Doc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thrown when the Java Virtual Machine attempts to read a class file and determines that the file is malformed or otherwise cannot be interpreted as a class file.


----------



## The_S (8. Mrz 2006)

Felix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntet ihr es bitte mal versuchen, und mir sagen, ob es bei auch klappt?
> 
> die URL ist: http://felix.weidinger.net/test



kann ich schlecht beurteilen, jedesmal wenn ich auf den Link klicke schießt er meinen Browser ab  :? .


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2006)

Opera meint jedenfalls:


			
				L-ectron-X' Opera 8.52 Java Console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: TaskPlaner$1
> at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
> at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
> ...


----------



## youssef (8. Mrz 2006)

bei mir kommt mit internet explorer :java.lang.ClassFormatError: Truncated class file

ich habe darüber unter google diesen Link gefunden. vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/deployment/deployment-guide/upgrade-guide/article-01.html

Viel Glück
Youssef


----------



## Felix (8. Mrz 2006)

ok, danke! Das könnte mir echt helfen. Ich hab das Applet mit Eclipse übersetzt... Ist das der normale JavaCompiler (javac) oder haben die ihren eigenen?

Ich hab es auch mit javac probiert, aber der erkennt die importierenten Pakete nciht, obwohl sie genauso im entsprechenden Ordner liegen, wie bei eclipse auch... Wie  kann ich das Problem lösen?


----------

